# can IVF be refused if your bmi is to high?



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

My bmi is 37, does this mean I can bd turned.down for IVF? I'm 34. Thanks


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*hle*, my ccg states that the women must have a bmi between 19-29 before treatment can begin. Women outside this range can still undergo investigations but treatment will not commence until the bmi is within this range.

I think most if not all ccg's will take this stance due to the evidence pointing towards much better success rates if the bmi is between these ranges.

If your going privately they do allow your bmi to be higher, I'm not sure if they have. A limit on where it can be though, you would have to speak to the individual clinic.

There's a weight loss board on here that you can request access to, I'm sure that could be helpful.

Best of luck to you. Xx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you thats very helpful. Do you know if the bmi limit refers to all fertility treatment like iui and icsi?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

My ccg states it's for all under assisted conception. So iui, ivf, icsi. 
What ccg do you come under? You should be able to find something on the internet from them. X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

My CCG is the same as Jam&Creams - they won't do any assisted conception if you aren't within the BMI guidelines. They will also have other restrictions like how ling you have been TTC, if either of you gave children already, and non smoking etc.

You can find your CCG on the Internet and if they haven't published their criteria you can email them and they will send you the details of what treatment they provide and what the criteria is: it's best to ask them directly, in our experience GPs aren't always very knowledgable on what the rules are.

ICSI and IVF are the same process to undergo, it's just a different procedure in the lab - if that makes sense.

Good luck xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You may struggle, but it depends if you are NHS or private.  I had to have a BMI of under 30 for NHS treatment and under 35 for private.

X


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

My ccg will be Bradford or leeds. Got a lot.of.weight to lose.then as it would be nhs


----------



## LittleStampede (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi,

My CCG (Cambridgeshire) is the same - we have both been weighed and height measured at all our appointments so far (I'm ok, DH needs to lose a few pounds). We're NHS and awaiting referral to the IVF clinic, currently awaiting results of what is hopefully the final test!

Good luck with your weight loss,


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*hle*, have you been to your gp? 2 friends of ours went and got free gym and weight watchers membership to try and help them lose weight, definitely worth looking to see if they do something similar in your area.
Good luck. X


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks. I have the discounted gp gym membership but didn't know about weight watchers being a potential option.  I will ask him, as I'm already a monthly member I probably won't be eligible. Just been to the gym and feeling positive even if I would need to lose 7 stone for fertility treatment would i need it. Ah well!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have recently joined slimming world and I can't recommend it enough.  I was losing 4/5lb a week.

Good luck, as losing weight is hard.

X


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Hi I went private as I had a high bmi of 39 & I had one unsuccessful cycle with ex husband and he had problems with his sperm but I had another cycle with my current partner who has no issues & I am now 28 weeks pregnant with our little boy, the reason NHS will only cycle you at a BMI of 30 is because women over weight need costly consultant led care during pregnancy & birth but privately they don't care about your BMI just their success rates some clinics do cap BMI at 35 as the success rates are better when you have less weight but I have a high BMI a rare genetic condition & it didn't stop me, good luck Hun x


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

Very best of luck hle with following your dreams. There is no better motivation in the world! I know it's a long struggle, but you can do it  somewhere on here in the ff forum there is a 'secret' weight loss board with lots of ladies in the same boat. List of support and encouragement for the journey. GOOD LUCK x


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=327557.0


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

In Nottingham you have to be bmi of 35 or less for NHS treatment but these rules don't apply for private patients. I'm doing the Cambridge diet to loose my weight and on average lose a stone a month. Good luck xx


----------



## LittleStampede (Jul 1, 2014)

Where we are for NHS you have to be below 30, but for private you have to be below 35 - all depends on the clinic and how strict they are I think - worth doing your research into potential clinics around your area


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

The weight loss thread is supportive and quiet come join.

I'm private as my CCG stops finding at 35 and I'm already 36 that said I'd have had to lose bmis before treatment anyway. At the start of the year I was bmi 39 and am now down to bmi 33 so am within the limit for treatment at my clinic at 35. 

Am always losing weight slowly though as I figure any unsafe losses will effect fertility more which as I've a low AMH I can't risk..


----------



## futuresbright (Apr 21, 2013)

Hiya ladies 

Do you know how where the weight loss thread is?


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

Should say here Futuresbright...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=327557.0


----------



## futuresbright (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks mrs_f happy new year to u all xx


----------

